# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Erect garage against fencelines

## bje38

Hi all,  long time lurker first time poster.   
I have approval to erect a garage 150mm from the boundary fences in the back corner of my yard.  8m span x 9m x 2.7m  
Now the issue I am anticipating is sheeting a gable end wall in a <150mm space. Has anyone ever heard of or experienced a method for pre-assembling both a side wall and gable end wall to be tilted up?    
If it comes to it I can quite easily remove the panels on the rear fence that will parallel the side wall, but fence alongside the rear gable end wall is basically immovable.  
Another option may be to fix the gable end sheet below the top of the fence from the inside, possibly with rivets  
Any advice is appreciated

----------


## r3nov8or

While not a gable end, I prepared the wall on the slab (framing, wall wrap, ZA sheet) and tilted them up. I had a 10m length so did it in three sections, prefitted the sheets on the entire length on the ground, then removed the 'right' screws to separate the three panels and lift them into place. The top and centre screws were easy to re-fix, but I couldn't get to two bottom screws. No big deal, I'll just fix them off if the fence ever comes down...  
I don't think a gable end complicates this process too much, but depends on the design of the frame. Obviously a dead flat slab will help.

----------


## bje38

Cheers.  Its a portal frame from Fair Dinkum Sheds, will have a closer look at it once its all laid out.

----------

